# Train stopped (train 30) (8/9)



## Austin (Aug 9, 2018)

I am currently on train 30 that left from toledo and we haven't move for over an hour and no one has told us why.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 9, 2018)

Wander around the train and find someone with a scanner. They'd likely know.


----------

